# heat mats that can be cut to size



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

Underfloor Heating Carbon film Prices :: Discount Floor Heating


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

iangreentree said:


> Underfloor Heating Carbon film Prices :: Discount Floor Heating



I think it is the case that once you cut that strip to thye length you need you expose the edges of the copper power conductors running along either side. That would be the same as having an exposed wire at mains voltages. I would think yoiu would need to look very carefully at how yoiu protect the cut edge, and perhaps only ever consider installing it outside of any vivarium , where there is less chance of it becoming wet.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

just cover the edges in electrical tape, viola


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

dont see any reason why it couldnt be used in racks and the likes when the mats never gonna be in contact with water,humidity etc.....


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a good idea but isn't it just cheaper and safe to buy a normal heatmat that's the right size?


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> dont see any reason why it couldnt be used in racks and the likes when the mats never gonna be in contact with water,humidity etc.....


When does life ever go to plan though?
You open a lid on a rub one day and your snake slips out./ Damnit, now yoiu have to reach around the back of some of the other rubs to get the runaway out, and while you do that your arm rubs against the bare wire.

Worse still, what if it happens to someone else who you trusted to look after your animals while you took a break.

There isn't even a good finanical reason to use that stuff anyway, it certainly isn't the cheapest, so why spend money to create some danger......unless life is just very very dull and yoiu need a bit of a kick ? !!


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

i agree its not the cheapest and it'd be just as cheap to use mats...but set up right there wont be any bare wires on show(all should taped under insulation tape) and it would be perfectly safe...i will point out i've never lost a snake or had one slip out of the boxes when sliding them out of my racks,but then i dont use lids ,so when sliding the tubs out the only way the snake can go is towards me...

in my original post i was just pointing out theres no real reason u couldnt use them,,,heck plenty of peeps still use heat mats in vivs etc and there not even waterproof


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> i agree its not the cheapest and it'd be just as cheap to use mats...but set up right there wont be any bare wires on show(all should taped under insulation tape) and it would be perfectly safe...i will point out i've never lost a snake or had one slip out of the boxes when sliding them out of my racks,but then i dont use lids ,so when sliding the tubs out the only way the snake can go is towards me...
> 
> in my original post i was just pointing out theres no real reason u couldnt use them,,,heck plenty of peeps still use heat mats in vivs etc and there not even waterproof



True enough, but it needs pointing out that the manufacturer's datasheet instructs the installer that under no circumstances should the mat be used where there will be furniture above the floor surface, such as cupboards, and probably sofa's too, because there is a risk of overheating.

The mat is designed to cope with a particular heat loss which relates to that amount of heat lost through a laminate floor surface with a membrane in between the two. Any furniture placed on top could cause dangerous levels of heat to build up and the mat is only to be installed below an uncovered floor surface.

For that reason alone I wouldn't recommend anyone to use it below a vivarium, which would have the same effect as creating a heat trap similar to the one mentioned in the datasheet


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

its the same with heat mats,the manufacturers of them state that there should be sufficient air flow around the mat to provent overheating...u wouldnt stick them under a viv anyways due to overheating and loss of heat transference especially with wooden vivs most the glass ones used (exoterras etc ) have raised bottoms to allow the air flow as the glass could and will crack with the overheating..

i'd happily use the product but financially it dont make sense too me,when mats are so cheap

jo


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> It's a good idea but isn't it just cheaper and safe to buy a normal heatmat that's the right size?


was just thinking the same thing :lol2:


----------

